# Game 39: Heat @ Lakers (1-16-06, 10:30ET)



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*<center>
Monday, January 16th, 2006
10:30 (TNT)









Miami Heat
(23-15)

vs.









Los Angeles Lakers
(20-17)
*

*Starting Lineups:*

    
*vs.*
    

*Heat Bench:*
Jason Kapono
Gary Payton
Alonzo Mourning
Michael Doleac
Shandon Anderson
Antoine Walker
Dorell Wright
Earl Barron
Wayne Simien
Gerald Fitch

*Online Radio:*


*PLEASE DON'T VOTE IN PLAYER OF THE GAME POLL UNTIL GAME HAS BEGUN!*
</center>


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

this is gonna be a great game...

Lakers vs Heat

Phil vs Riley

Kobe vs Shaq

Odom vs Payton?? LOL


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Heat by 10.

Shaq with the triple-double
Wade with the double-double
Zo with 12 & 7.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

UD40 said:


> Heat by 10.
> 
> Shaq with the triple-double
> Wade with the double-double
> Zo with 12 & 7.


damn are you THAT optimistic :biggrin: ?? hope your predictions are true.

In another note: Im gonna have to go to a sports bar or something, cuz i dont have TNT in my house. I have Sun Sports, but theyve decided not to put the game yet again(same as the Seattle game). Anyone here Miami heading out to watch the game?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

If Jwill plays, I think we win

if not, I dont think we score enough


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Kobe loves to try and show up Shaq when the Heat are in town. We will double and triple him, if the Lakers team can't give Kobe some support, they lose 4th consecutive game in this ever so intriguing match-up.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

I think Kwame will be starting tonight....It'll be a good game tonight , Good luck guys!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I think the toughest thing for us is the fact that its in Staples Center, and that will def IMO have some more of an effect on Shaq ovbously then anyother road game..We will need D-Wade to be on the ball tonight..


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

UD40 said:


> Heat by 10.
> 
> Shaq with the triple-double
> Wade with the double-double
> Zo with 12 & 7.



ummm?? you got wade and shaq reversed, and zo sounds about right.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

DemonaL said:


> ummm?? you got wade and shaq reversed, and zo sounds about right.


nice observation! :clap:


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Shaq is due for a big game, lets hope this is the one.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

UD40 said:


> Shaq is due for a big game, lets hope this is the one.


agreed, i really want him to have a big game man..butwould rather have a win if i had to choose between the two..


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Lakers Shall Win tonight


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

What stinks is that the spurs game stil has pllenty of tiem left, so i think we'll miss stuff like the tip off and hand shaking so we wont get to see like Shaqs ovation and Shaq Kobe meet in the middle b/c the spurs game...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

ahhh.....shaq greeted kobe.....one thing out of the way


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

ahh yess finally


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I wish the Spurs/Grizzlies game would hurry up and end....


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

shaqs looking effective in the beginning


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

shaq jsut dunked on mihms ***


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

heat didnt show up this first half

gotta get things together at the half


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

WOW Byum and Shaq lol nevermind the game.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq puts Bynum on the floor on one of the best dunks of the season....and all we're gonna hear is Bynum makes a nice post move and dunks....then hops up and down the floor, and throws a shot at Shaq...

If i'm shaq, i do the same thing....Bynum is lucky to still have all his teeth


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Shaq puts Bynum on the floor on one of the best dunks of the season....and all we're gonna hear is Bynum makes a nice post move and dunks....then hops up and down the floor, and throws a shot at Shaq...
> 
> If i'm shaq, i do the same thing....Bynum is lucky to still have all his teeth


 Whaaatever....


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Whaaatever....


its the thruth though Bynum doesnt like Shaq.

he thinks he is the next Shaq.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Shaq puts Bynum on the floor on one of the best dunks of the season....and all we're gonna hear is Bynum makes a nice post move and dunks....then hops up and down the floor, and throws a shot at Shaq...
> 
> If i'm shaq, i do the same thing....Bynum is lucky to still have all his teeth


yep. Its starting already.....


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Whaaatever....


 is that baiting???? *cough*


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

yea, take shaq out put in Zo. We need some effort


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Sheesh, bad execution on both ends of the floor. Lamar is killin' us... But yeah, it's funny how after Bynum's post move everyone forgets that Shaq dunked on Bynum's face and sent him to the ground.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Riles keeping Shaq in with 4 fouls..........brilliant?

Haslem with 4......no sub


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

we need zo in this game....no toughness underneath


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

adios to Brian Cook.....quit being a baby


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> adios to Brian Cook.....quit being a baby


Joey crawford sucks....doesnt call a good game...just tries to discipline guys.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> adios to Brian Cook.....quit being a baby


Lakers mods wouldve prolly thought this was baiting if it was posted on the Lakers forum, geez


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

****


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dwyane needs to ditch these new shoes...they suck...

no ankle support and they kill your feet...........


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Dang man, now i dont see how we can win w/ out Wade, he was our only bright spot for the game..


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Dang man, now i dont see how we can win w/ out Wade, he was our only bright spot for the game..


 come on man....Udon is busting up Odom in the paint


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

down 9 at the end of 3.......

we made the run we needed, now we gotta fight em in the 4th...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

At 9 points....we need payton to keep up the d on kobe, and Walker to catch fire to win this game

if walker hits 2 threes in the 4th, I predict a win. If not, we lose. Wade will do his thing, but we need a second scorer


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Shaq needs to step it up, and j-will


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

keep Zo on the floor.....

Shaq can play the last 5-6 minutes, we need Zo's D right now


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Posey for 3!

Heat down 6! 11:15 left


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> At 9 points....we need payton to keep up the d on kobe, and Walker to catch fire to win this game
> 
> if walker hits 2 threes in the 4th, I predict a win. If not, we lose. Wade will do his thing, but we need a second scorer


yep, we need a scorer off the bench as well. *cough*Walker*cough*


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Posey for 3!
> 
> Heat down 6! 11:15 left


plz keep talking about the game, im missing the game as i speak(no TNT for me ugghh)


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Payton gets into the lane....Heat down 4


Gotta keep up the D.......this game is ours if it's close, the Lakers aren't a great 4th qtr team....live and die with Kobe


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Toine wastes the clock...bad shot


Shaq in...Zo out

8:30 left

Kobe hits for 2


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

21-10 run since shaq went to the bench

hopefully we could still do well with him in the game


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

alright, time to get zo back in


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

It's sad that everyone on the floor with purple and gold on is afraid to shoot besides 1 player.....yet we can't defend that.

Send doubles at Kobe everytime he puts it on the floor, and drop off when he picks up his dribble....run that ****ty zone or something....


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade hits 2 FTs...Heat down 6 with 7 mins left

Kobe backdoors Posey...Shaq picks up #5

Kobe hits 2 FTs 85-77


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade drives on Kobe, to the line for 2......Mihm picks up #5

Wade hits both 

6:30 left....Heat down 6


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

We need zo in this game...his energy> shaqs misses from point blank range


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

hate to admit, but i hope Shaq fouls out. we need Zo for sure


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

gio30584 said:


> hate to admit, but i hope Shaq fouls out. we need Zo for sure


:clap:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Odom with the travel...Heat ball

Wade jacks up a 3....miss

Heat let another easy pentration into the lane and the Lakers to the line for 2...put Zo back in, they aren't afraid to go to the rim on Shaq, and it's not like Shaq is doing anything on offense tonight anyways


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

lets go HEATS lets go HEATS lets go HEATS

SHAQ IS THE BIGGEST FAT MAN OF ALL TIME

:cough:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

dannyM said:


> lets go HEATS lets go HEATS lets go HEATS
> 
> SHAQ IS THE BIGGEST FAT MAN OF ALL TIME
> 
> :cough:


that fat man won you 3 nba titles......

see, there are kobe fans and there are laker fans......


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> that fat man won you 3 nba titles......
> 
> see, there are kobe fans and there are laker fans......


i am a heat fan


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

86-79..Heat ball after the FT miss

Payton air ball, Shaq boards and fouled...Mihm fouls out, Kwame in....

Shaq gets great position, fouled on the shot, to the line for 2...5:18 left

Shaq misses all 3


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Lakers with the 8 sec violation...5:09 left, Heat ball

nice flop by Kwame....Udon picks up his 5th


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Kobe hits on Payton....88-79 Lakers

Shaq dunks, 88-81......4:20 left


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

awwwwwwwwwww WE'RE LOSING


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> that fat man won you 3 nba titles......
> 
> see, there are kobe fans and there are laker fans......


sorry man, but shaq IS fat and lazy :biggrin: , right now i want him outta of the game


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Payton fouls Kobe, to the line for 2....hits both

90-81 Lakers

Wade misses, Lakers board it...

George misses the 3, Odom boards it...we're obviously tired
Kobe misses the 3, Wade boards it...

Shaq with the hook, Heat down 90-83


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

3 mins left...

Haslem takes the charge on Odom...2:51 left

TV Timeout

(Hey gio...i think u owe me a 'rep' for giving you the play by play) :cheers:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

dannyM said:


> i am a heat fan


just like laker fans to bandwagon to a better team when theirs is mediocre :biggrin:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

hate to say it, but its too late for the Heat. Heats D is not good to contain down the strecth, and arent doing much on offense, uughh


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> 3 mins left...
> 
> Haslem takes the charge on Odom...2:51 left
> 
> ...


oh trust me, ive been thinking about it, you just read my mind dude. :biggrin:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq misses, Udon boards and misses, Shaq grabs it AND 1!!! Odom's 4th

Shaq to the line with 2:36 left...hits it

90-86 Lakers


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Parker with the floater...Lakers 92-86

Shaq fouled by Kwame (5th)...to the line in the penalty

Hits the 1st (92-87), misses the 2nd...Haslem boards the miss

Wade scores! Heat down 3!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Could it be??!!!

Shaq putting up the effort??!!!

WTF?!

Shaq is actually "stepping to the plate"

last i checked he only had 10 points....now 17 points..whoa


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Under 2 mins left....

Kobe hits a jumper, Lakers up 94-89

1:33 left....

Haslem misses the jumper, Shaq boards and gets fouled by Kwame (fouled out)...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq misses the 1st, misses the 2nd (lane violation), and the 3rd...Posey boards it

Wade scores...94-91

GET A STOP!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Parker with the floater...Lakers 92-86
> 
> Shaq fouled by Kwame (5th)...to the line in the penalty
> 
> ...


omg man! i cant stop biting my nails LOL


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

God damn......BOX OUT!

How many damn times can you get outhustled on the boards? ****ing rediculous.....

We play great D, and you **** it up with that.......that's gonna end up costing us


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

we need a prayer in defense :gopray: 

DEFENSE, DEFENSE!!! LOL


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wheres Wade?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

George hits both FTs....96-91

Wade drives, fouled....to the line for 2, 42.5 secs left...

Wade hits the 1st (96-92), Shaq out Zo in, misses the 2nd....


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Odom hits a fadaway, ball game....98-92, 19.2 secs left


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

wheres Zo?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

a little too late putting ZO in the game, Pat


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

good call....Wade for 3....did Stan phone that play in? not Posey...not Jwill or Payton....Dwyane for 3.....

sometimes I don't understand our playcalling

good nite...i hate losing


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> good call....Wade for 3....did Stan phone that play in? not Posey...not Jwill or Payton....Dwyane for 3.....
> 
> sometimes I don't understand our playcalling
> 
> good nite...i hate losing


was the play meant for Wade??


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

if he didnt get the inbound, it was one pass, and Wade shot it from straight away.....................it was almost definitely drawn up for Dwade


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

lol another game for Kobe come on LOL.

Anyways tough lost but Kobe and Wade played well but LA other lineup were playing better then Miami.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

MiamiHeat03 said:


> lol another game for Kobe come on LOL.
> 
> Anyways tough lost but Kobe and Wade played well but LA other lineup were playing better then Miami.


from the looks of it yes. 
J-will didnt show up, and no one in the Heat bench provided some scoring


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

So the Heat go on their 21-10 run to cut it to single digits as Shaq rides the bench


7th game of a 7 game road trip, no sweat. Kobe had a nice game, as did Odom. 

Its a shame we didnt decide to play until the 2nd half where we had already dug ourself a huge hole.

We're still the better team either way. nfire:


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

Positives:

-Wade's ankle sprain wasn't bad enough to keep him off the floor. This guy's a warrior.

-Shaq looked *much* better than he has in previous games. At first I thought it may only be due to the fact that he was a little more motivated, but then I remembered how badly he played against this same team on Christmas.

-Haslem had a great game, and is also playing much better recently.

-The team showed great perseverance and nearly came back from a 19-point deficit on the road to steal a win. After a long road trip, that's a great thing to see, especially since it took some rediculously uncharacteristically good performances from the Laker role-players.

Negatives:

-Once again, the team started off slow and dug themselves into a hole.

-Wade might need a game or two off.

-Jason Williams didn't play nearly as well as he had on Christmas.

-Poor execution in the first half.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Is ther anything we can do to heal Jason's knee? can we rest him for liek a month or so then bring him back healthy, i rather do that, but from waht i know it wont really help right?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Good game Heat fans. Sorry for the "fighting" over on our game thread. We felt Shaq was more at fault, and you guys don't. We disagree, big deal. If you want to point the finger at someone, point it at me since I'm a mod over there. And wadeshaqeddie, please don't call us bandwagon fans. We've had the same rowdy bunch since last season's disaster.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

omgosh im just happy We finally go back Home, i miss our AAA...Lets see what happens w/ Wade's ankle, we should rest him if i swells, to get him healthy, we do have a 4 day rest, but he may have to sit out friday vs SA.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

That was a nice game.. Heat looked a bit tired from the roadtrip..


----------



## fmanlu05 (Jun 11, 2005)

losses are never good but i'll take it considering it was the 7th game of a 7 game trip.. despite the ankle injury wade came back strong, the guy is tough as nails. when it takes a lights out shooting effort by kobe and a near triple double by odom as well as an uncharacteristic performance by george to beat the heat, there's no reason to panic. after the horrible start to the road trip, i am pleased we ended it 4-3. :clap:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Good game you guys, Always is. Zo's a monster geesh.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> just like laker fans to bandwagon to a better team when theirs is mediocre :biggrin:


you know sarcasm is the best way to ease the hate

i tried it didnt work too well


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

fmanlu05 said:


> losses are never good but i'll take it considering it was the 7th game of a 7 game trip.. despite the ankle injury wade came back strong, the guy is tough as nails. when it takes a lights out shooting effort by kobe and a near triple double by odom as well as an uncharacteristic performance by george to beat the heat, there's no reason to panic. after the horrible start to the road trip, i am pleased *we ended it 4-3. * :clap:


agreed, at least we ended with a winning record lol


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Lakermike05 said:


> Good game you guys, Always is. Zo's a monster geesh.


you just noticed?geesh.....


but Kobe is clutch.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Good game Heat fans. Sorry for the "fighting" over on our game thread. We felt Shaq was more at fault, and you guys don't. We disagree, big deal. If you want to point the finger at someone, point it at me since I'm a mod over there. And wadeshaqeddie, please don't call us bandwagon fans. We've had the same rowdy bunch since last season's disaster.


WadeShaqEddie calls his own teams fans bandwagon fans, pay no mind. :biggrin: Anyways I don't see how Shaq was at fault in that incident, but its really no big deal. It didn't escalate afterward. Bynum gave him a shoulder and Shaq gave it right back to him.

Anyhoo, we came out flat through the first half and Kobe was clutch, no excuses here. Congrats.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

since i missed the game on tv(no TNT for me) is there anyway i can see "the greet" besides ESPN(dont have espn either LOL)


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Dwyane Wade was just as clutch IMO. A lot of his game is based on attacking. How hard would it be to play with that style with a crapped out ankle? Especially when you're dog tired after a big road trip. Major props to the future and present.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

dannyM said:


> you know sarcasm is the best way to ease the hate
> 
> i tried it didnt work too well


mine was sarcastic as well if you didnt notice.......honestly, it was in a joking tone. You saying you were a heat fan needed some sort of response :biggrin:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

gio30584 said:


> since i missed the game on tv(no TNT for me) is there anyway i can see "the greet" besides ESPN(dont have espn either LOL)


I don't know if you wanna see it man. Was a little too much for me. They must of shook hands and hugged 5 or 6 times. :laugh:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Dwyane Wade was just as clutch IMO. A lot of his game is based on attacking. How hard would it be to play with that style with a crapped out ankle? Especially when you're dog tired after a big road trip. Major props to the future and present.


Hopefully V.Carter doesn't pass up Wade on the all-star ballot. I'd like to see Wade and Kobe go score for score one more time this year. nfire:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Heated said:


> I don't know if you wanna see it man. Was a little too much for me. They must of shook hands and hugged 5 or 6 times. :laugh:


meh, i still wanna see it for the hell of it! lol


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Heated said:


> Hopefully V.Carter doesn't pass up Wade on the all-star ballot. I'd like to see Wade and Kobe go score for score one more time this year. nfire:


oh thats right! thanks for reminding me. Im going right now to cast my vote(yet again :biggrin: ) peace!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

damn, i just saw "the greet" on NBA TV.
These guys were saying"wassup" like nothing ever happened! lol
whatever, at least they "buried the hatchet" as they say...

most importantly, it looked genuine, im glad to see these two at least say something to one another


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Well Vince Carter is better than Kobe and DWade combined.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> And wadeshaqeddie, please don't call us bandwagon fans. We've had the same rowdy bunch since last season's disaster.


look at the situation and couple of posts that led to that comment, and you will see it was in jest. It was a joke, and I happened to think it was very funny

shoot, I thought the smiley gave it away.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Well Vince Carter is better than Kobe and DWade combined.


*sarcasm machine scanning.....*

*scanning...*

*scanning...*

*scanning...*

*BEEP BEEP BEEP!!!*

*sarcasm detected*

LOL


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

thats wassup!...


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

that was really a sick dunk by shaq on bynum but then again...

shaq should learn his lesson

dont get in shape you get schooled by a kid


----------



## magic_bryant (Jan 11, 2004)

That dunk by Bynum was great, not as a Lakers fan, but as an NBA fan. It showed that he's not fearful of "daring to be great". It's what I love about LeBron and Dwayne Wade. They fear no "big name" superstar in the league and it shows in their play. For Bynum to get absolutely OWNED on that FEROCIOUS dunk by Shaq, and to run up the court and actually CALL for the ball speaks to his level of confidence.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> look at the situation and couple of posts that led to that comment, and you will see it was in jest. It was a joke, and I happened to think it was very funny
> 
> shoot, I thought the smiley gave it away.


 Ooops!


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

magic_bryant said:


> That dunk by Bynum was great, not as a Lakers fan, but as an NBA fan. It showed that he's not fearful of "daring to be great". It's what I love about LeBron and Dwayne Wade. They fear no "big name" superstar in the league and it shows in their play. For Bynum to get absolutely OWNED on that FEROCIOUS dunk by Shaq, and to run up the court and actually CALL for the ball speaks to his level of confidence.


too bad for me he lost that respect when shaq shoved him and stared him down he was too scared to scare back. He was looking in some other direction, now if he grilled shaq back i would've loved it. Good for him kobe came in between.


----------



## fmanlu05 (Jun 11, 2005)

4 words for bynum: flash in the pan..... 

that's all he'll ever be. :banana: haha.


----------

